# green amiva need info



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

need info on green amiva thinking about geting one thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CAPTIVE CARE INFORMATION
FOR THE GREEN AMEIVA

Scientific Name: Ameiva ameiva
Common Name: Green Ameiva
Distribution: Central / South America
Size: 14" - 20"

BEHAVIOR IN CAPTIVITY
Most will become tame if handled regular. Males can become
very territorial, Keep apart from other males. Very active and 
hard to hold. Supply lots of ground cover and dark hiding places.

FEEDING REQUIREMENTS
This species is a carnivore. Also feeds on small mammals such
as pink mice & rat pups . Always offer a wide variety for proper nutrition.
Eats a variety of larger worms (mealworms, earthworms, wax worms).
Also Takes crickets, and may occasionally take some fruit.

NATURAL HABITAT
This terrestrial species inhabits the tropical rain forests
of south america . Will possibly bite if provoked. When
keeping the adult of this species captive, Use a 3'x18"x2'
vivarium.

ENVIRONMENT
Use full spectrum UVA/UVB lighting 12-14 hours per day. Provide
a hot basking spot with access to a cooler area. Give them several
climbing areas logs, branches, & plants.

TEMPERATURE
Maintain gradient temperatures. Day temperature should be gradient from
80 to 90 degrees F. Maintain night temperature range between 74-80 degrees F..

HUMIDITY
This species requires moderate to high levels of humidity.

WATER REQUIREMENTS
Provide a large fairly deep bowl for drinking and bathing
Mist enclosure every 2-3 days.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.anapsid.org/ameiva.html


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> Got a picture? Are they a sanke or lizard?


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> CAPTIVE CARE INFORMATION
> FOR THE GREEN AMEIVA
> 
> Scientific Name: Ameiva ameiva
> ...


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool. I guess they are related to the tegu, but I couldn't find a price for them anywhere!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> Cool. I guess they are related to the tegu, but I couldn't find a price for them anywhere!


 $20 on average


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here a pic , sorry is a bad pic...
this is one of mines (Ameiva Exul).
They look like monitors but they are related to Tegus.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Are they aggressive?? Can you handle them?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here theyre wilds.
but can be a very nice pet.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

What do you think would be a good cage size for a trio or so?? Are they easy to breed??


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> Are they aggressive?? Can you handle them?


 wild ones are very agressive but mines are not. i can handle them without any problem.
Now i have more like more than 25 babies, because theyre in breeding season.


----------

